# Software Build v10.2 2020.4 bec232c2c946 (2020-01-23)



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just showed up on TeslaFi


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't expect wide distribution of this build. But it will likely lead to a mass distribution of a the first 2020 build right around the time that we have our Q4 Earnings call.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Initially reported as release for China on Reddit


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Lord of the Rings and Happy Horse!
This is China-only.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/estnvq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/estnvq/tesla_20204_update_memo_in_china/ffc2ruc


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> I don't expect wide distribution of this build. But it will likely lead to a mass distribution of a the first 2020 build right around the time that we have our Q4 Earnings call.


Realistically more like Q1


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Seems to be going to US/EU cars now.


----------



## joverdijk (Feb 22, 2019)

Seems to be same releasenotes as 2019.50.40 in EU ;-(


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Just did the update. Only new feature is that it shows additional info on car configuration (such as FSD H/W version). Nothing really useful. Haven't driven yet, so can't comment on any changes in performance for EAP.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

Just installed, additional car information (LTE, FSD, motors, etc...)

Prompted immediately after for game download, attempted on phone as access-point; however, it looks to be a pretty large download so I’ll wait until home.

Car has been great on NOA since 50.7 for me. I did notice in traffic I came in “hot” and it braked hard, after that it was the best in traffic thus far. It maintained a closer gap, and seemed to recognize if the car ahead is tailgating/braking aggressive and does not replicate these actions anymore!


S/ P100D/ California (received update at 10:30AM PST)

No prompt on 3 DM


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Is the number on this weird?

2020 is the year.

Next usually comes the week of the build, right. Week 4? We're in week 4 now--did they really _just_ start this build, and then release it with virtually no internal testing? Usually it takes weeks. Have I gotten confused about how this usually works?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

the build is 2020.4 that's the 4th week. And it's been in dev since 50.7 was released.


----------



## jdanyohio (Mar 31, 2019)

Notes:


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Oct 19, 2019)

does this update remove the FSD preview for HW3 cars?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jdanyohio said:


> Notes


These look like the same release notes as from the 2019.40.50.* series.
Do you have a screenshot that shows the exact version of software that is installed on your car?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Also, we don't yet know if this is still considered v10.2, or if this is a v10.3 release.
If someone kind find that version information, it would be appreciated.


----------



## jdanyohio (Mar 31, 2019)

vers


----------



## jdanyohio (Mar 31, 2019)

That last one was less than helpful


----------

